# If you had to move again



## Samayanaya (Feb 18, 2016)

Im from South Africa and our family is thinking of moving to New Zealand. I've done a lot of reading on what we need and how to do it.

What would you take with if you had to move again?

I cannot figure out though, if I should have some of our home content shipped over or just buy everything new in NZ. We want to keep our photo's (like wedding photo's) and a few small'ish things. All the furniture can be sold but should I bring over the home appliances (washer, dryer, dish washer, microwave, etc)? I have compared pricing and its WAY more expensive in NZ. But I am not sure its so much more than container transport cost. 

I know the shipping companies charge by volume and not really weight (from what I could see in anyway). So I would require a small container like a 10' but all I could find are 20' containers (I would go LCL then). Does anyone have an idea of container transport cost?

Thanks,

S


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Samayanaya said:


> Im from South Africa and our family is thinking of moving to New Zealand. I've done a lot of reading on what we need and how to do it.
> 
> What would you take with if you had to move again?
> 
> ...


If I could do it again, I'd bring absolutely everything we owned apart from the vehicles. That part has never bothered me....too much hastle and red tape plus you'll never get the money back that it has cost you to ship over a vehicle. Dead money.

I say that about bringing everything else as there's just so much stuff we gave away or chucked out that we expected we didn't need or would buy again here when it is sooo expensive to replace. At least if you bring it along and you don't want it you can sell it on at a garage sale or on TradeMe which will give you some cash to buy something else. 
We did bring over all the big furniture and appliances without issue. Glad we did that as they are very expensive to replace for the same quality stuff. We're still using all the stuff we've shipped over but it's days are numbered. Building a house this year and expect we'll be going for a more modern colourful look. it was all brown and beige when we lived in the UK before we migrated to NZ and the "fashion" of housing has shifted somewhat. It's all superbright interiors with pastel colours nowadays so it'll all have to go apart from the side by side fridge freezer and maybe a couple of the beds.

Yes container shipping can be expensive so you do have to weigh it up. No idea the cost from SA. We paid £5000 for a 40 foot container of our own UK to Wellington taking 12 weeks. A 20 foot one was around £2800-£3000 but we had too much stuff for that. The cheaper option was to part share a 20 foot or 40 foot container where the insides are partitioned off and you just pay for your bit of it.....but the time taken for it to arrive can be a lot longer as it has to go to many places on the way to drop off shipments and pick others up. Can take double the time.


----------



## Samayanaya (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks.

I was thinking to take only the electrical appliances (and my tools ) with and leave the furniture. But now I think it would be better to move everything. Think I should start doing the math of replacement vs bringing everything over.

We are going to seminar on migrating to NZ this coming Saturday and will find out more there.


----------



## SANZ2016 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi Samayanaya

The wife and I are in Durban and just starting the process. We are planning to just take a few sentimental items. Furniture and appliances we will buy after arriving, even if it means buying used things at first.


----------

